# iChat file sharing



## gollum84 (Feb 11, 2004)

I use iChat to talk to my friends who use AIM on their pc's.  My problem is this, when I try to send them a file, I always get an errror that it could send the file.  But for some reason when my friends send me files or pictures, I can always receive them and open them.  So why can I receive files and not send them?


----------



## MBHockey (Feb 11, 2004)

gollum84 said:
			
		

> I use iChat to talk to my friends who use AIM on their pc's.  My problem is this, when I try to send them a file, I always get an errror that it could send the file.  But for some reason when my friends send me files or pictures, I can always receive them and open them.  So why can I receive files and not send them?



It might not be iChat, it could be something with your network.  Are you behind a firewall (router) or do you have your macos x firewall turned on?

You may have to set up port forwarding, although i am not sure which port # AIM and iChat use for file transfers.


----------



## gollum84 (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a high speed cable connection and so I use a router in order to split the connection between the other computers in my house.  The router that I use is an SMC Barricade SMC7004VBR.  I went to the System Preferences and looked under the Sharing setting.  It says that the firewall is off.  But under the firewall start button, there is a list of ports and checkboxes.  I don't know anything about network settings or ports, so maybe you can help me.  One of the checkboxes is labeled "AOL IM (5190)" and it is unchecked.  Does this help any?  How do I do this port forwarding thing?


----------



## MBHockey (Feb 11, 2004)

gollum84 said:
			
		

> I have a high speed cable connection and so I use a router in order to split the connection between the other computers in my house.  The router that I use is an SMC Barricade SMC7004VBR.  I went to the System Preferences and looked under the Sharing setting.  It says that the firewall is off.  But under the firewall start button, there is a list of ports and checkboxes.  I don't know anything about network settings or ports, so maybe you can help me.  One of the checkboxes is labeled "AOL IM (5190)" and it is unchecked.  Does this help any?  How do I do this port forwarding thing?



Ok, so you are behind a (hardware) firewall because of the router.  You need to set up port forwarding because more than likely your the aim file transfer port (it might be 5190, i know that is the Oscar log-in port but not so sure about file sharing) is being blocked by your router.

Assuming you are running Panther (not too sure how much this would differ, at all, for previous versions of OS X)

Port fowarding needs to be configured by your router.  most routers have web-based interfaces for configuration, so i'd try to find which page is the configuration page (just go to your System Preferences --> Network --> TCP/IP --> the address of your router will appear in the Router box in this tab.

once you type that router address into your browser and successfully get to the configuration page, look for something about port forwarding and you should make it should be of this format:

If your public IP address (www.whatismyip.com) is 45.54.116.210 and your local IP address (available from network preferences --> tcp/ip tab 2nd box down) is 192.168.0.1 and the port to forward is 5190 then it should look like this

45.54.116.210:5190 --> 192.168.0.1:5190

I doubt the router will have this format, but i think you understand what i am getting at here. (remember, i am not sure if 5190 is the file transfer port for iChat but you should try it)

There also might be an easy-configuration for this.  On my netgear router i can select AIM from a drop down box of what looks like "popular ports that are forwarded" although i don't have this problem because my computer is the default DMZ server on my network.


----------



## bobw (Feb 12, 2004)

Ports to open for iChatAV;

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208


----------



## MBHockey (Feb 12, 2004)

bobw said:
			
		

> Ports to open for iChatAV;
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=93208



bobw is so money


----------



## gollum84 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info.  I can finally send stuff to my friends now.


----------

